# The Biggest Dog -Turkish Gigantic Dog (Kangal)



## kangal (Jun 6, 2007)

Which is the biggest dog in the world? Turkish Kangal is very big... Some of them are approximately 130 kg (300 pound) and 110 cm (112 inches)... Look the below link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krV1UDzfB4U


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Do you know how many are in the USA? I love big dogs or really small ones.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Those Kangals are massive.


----------



## kangal (Jun 6, 2007)

I think there are few in the USA and also they are not purebrad... Their motherland is Turkey Anatolian.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

They don't look very dog friendly. I just watched a video of one dragging it's owner over to a fence that two others dogs were behind and it didn't sound too happy.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I had done some research on the Anatolian Shepherd aka Kangal when I was thinking about adding one to the household. I found they are bred solely for guarding livestock and households in their native land. Their socialization with humans is very limited in their native land. They are raised with the livestock so they come to think of the herd as theirs and the protective instinct becomes very strong. Their instincts are hard to override. They are not for the inexperienced dog owner. Even though their role in the US is different than their homeland, they are still a tough breed to handle. Even experienced dog owners might consider this particular breed a challenge. Don't get me wrong, I love the breed and if I owned 100 or more acres in some isolated area, I'd probably have a couple of them,


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I know two couples who each have a pair of Anatolians. When they are all at the dogpark, it's a thundering herd.

All four are a tad unruly, but friendly and social. One in particular seems fond of me and, when I see her running toward me, I find something to hang on to.

I think there are bigger dogs out there, though.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Is that for real, Ron? If so, what *is* it? Or am I being dim and it's a photoshop job..? 

My friend's Irish Wolfhounds are pretty big, but the male "only" stands 35 inches at the shoulder. They like to shove you around.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's a pretty decent Photoshop job.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

RonE said:


>


I laugh EVERY time I see that pick. It's a pretty good photoshop!

From http://www.zorbamastiff.com/

Zorba the Mastiff was the largest dog that has ever lived. According to the Guinness Book of World Records, Zorba the Mastiff weighed in excess of 340 lbs (143 kg) at the time of official weighing for his Guinness trials. While most mastiffs will never reach the weight that Zorba reached, Mastiffs are known for their large sizes, which can generally resemble that of a St. Bernard. Many people are surprised that a mastiff reached the weight that Zorba the Mastiff reached, thinking that the title would instead be given to that of a Great Dane. While a Great Dane does hold the record for the tallest dog, Zorba the Mastiff is still the heaviest. Great Danes are more svelte in their stature than mastiffs and even St. Bernards, giving mastiffs more of a chance at gaining body weight. Zorba the Mastiff was eight feet, three centimeters long (251 cm) from his nose to the tip of his tail. 
With the increased size of mastiffs comes the increased likelihood that the dogs will not live as long as other dogs. Mastiffs have a relatively short lifespan which can be as short as less than eight years. Most mastiffs have a lifespan of between eight and ten years long. Zorba the Mastiff was eight years old when he was crowned by Guinness as the heaviest dog in the world. 










Oh, he stood 37" at the shoulders and lived to be 10 or 11 years old.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing Carla. I have wanted to see a picture of that dog but never searched for it.

Imagine if a dog that size decided to take off running after a small animal.....It'd be like your being dragged by a horse!

BTW, the dog in the photoshopped picture is a Napoleon Mastiff, like Fang from Harry Potter!


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Carla, is that mastif pic real? If so, oh my god, I can't even imagine a dog that big.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I could imagine myself trying to walk a dog that big. It would end up with me being dragged along the ground as the dog runs off towards a squirrel.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, THAT is an actual picture of Zorba taken in 1985. NOT a photoshop like the Neo picture and many others I've seen since. He was actually a sweet and gentle guy from all accounts.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> He was actually a sweet and gentle guy from all accounts.


Luckily for the owners!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Well bred and socialized Mastiffs are that way. I see SO many wonderful dogs come through our rescue. My favorite was my first shelter pull, Jake. In fact, I've already told his adoptive mom if anything EVER happens, he comes to ME. Here's a pic!


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

WOW....those are some BIG dogs!! Some of the white ones looked like polar bears! I don't know if they were real picutres (photoshop) but WOW anyways!


----------

